
Beyond the Bitcoin Bubble - vlindos
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/16/magazine/beyond-the-bitcoin-bubble.html
======
sanefive
Great article reminding us that the true upcoming revolution is the blockchain
technology, not strictly the bitcoin, which is a very limited application of
it.

